# AWD B12 with SR20DET is so possible



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

This was posted a while back on sr20forum, and I stumbled upon it today when browsing the cars for sale section of the sr20forum. I thought this would be candy for you folks . Read the specs of the AWD B12 in the link below:

http://ffdet.com/members/rich/


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Rich (the owner)is a long time member of NissanEXAClub forum which is basically mostly 1st gen and 2nd Gen Pulsar, EXA for Australian model. One of the best and one of a kind Pulsar around.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Yea, I've known about this car for quite some time. I just saw it for sale and thought this would be something worth showing the B11/B12 folks here for some inspiration. Seems like Rich can't afford to keep the car anymore. Hats off to him for making the project a successful one.


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

Harris said:


> Yea, I've known about this car for quite some time. I just saw it for sale and thought this would be something worth showing the B11/B12 folks here for some inspiration. Seems like Rich can't afford to keep the car anymore. Hats off to him for making the project a successful one.


Chassis is mine now and should be a lot of fun. I am trying to find an LSD rear diff to put in place of the stock 89 wagon rear end that is open. Any ideas? Also, anyone know where to gank some rear discs to swap for the stock rear drums?

Brent


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I am the last person you should ask that. I only know that this project was successful. If anything, you may want to talk to Rich.


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

I wasn't asking you directly Harris, just putting it out there for anyone that may know. I have talked to Rich about it obviously, heck I bought the car off him. 

Brent


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Duh! That's true, you did buy it from him. I'm not all here today. 

EDIT: I didn't realize it was you, Brent! Congrats on the purchase dawg! Man, I so want to have a ride in that car. You have any plans to make a trip here to Ohio in the summer?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Harris said:


> Read the specs of the AWD B12 in the link below:
> 
> http://ffdet.com/members/rich/


I must be too late.







The link no longer shows the car being discussed here. Brent are there any pics of your car I could link to?


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

blownb310 said:


> I must be too late.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rich changed his site around. The link is now here:

http://www.ffdet.com/members/rich/Pulsar/Pulsar_Home.htm

I haven't put anything on my site yet about it so that is all there is on the net.

BRent


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

coachflip said:


> Rich changed his site around. The link is now here:
> 
> http://www.ffdet.com/members/rich/Pulsar/Pulsar_Home.htm
> 
> ...


 Wow, great job!








I have never seen anyone actually pull this off. You are definately a talented fabricator.









I guess the gear ratios are the same between the GA16i 4WD trans and the Pulsar GTiR trans. In other words, you are using the stock 3.70 open rear diff, so they must be the same. Otherwise driveline bind would have occurred with mismatched ratios.


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

blownb310 said:


> Wow, great job!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woah woah, it wasn't me that welded it in. It was Rich, who hosts the site from that link. He did a great job on it, I just wish he had used a GTi-R rear end or a subaru rear end so that I can get LSD easily. I can't find a AWD Nissan with LSD option from the 80's.

Brent


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

coachflip said:


> Woah woah, it wasn't me that welded it in. It was Rich, who hosts the site from that link. He did a great job on it, I just wish he had used a GTi-R rear end or a subaru rear end so that I can get LSD easily. I can't find a AWD Nissan with LSD option from the 80's.
> 
> Brent



how about bluebird attesa (sp) would that rearend work or is that same thing as pulsar gtir?


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

Gsolo said:


> how about bluebird attesa (sp) would that rearend work or is that same thing as pulsar gtir?



Not sure if that would work or not. I hear that some 80's subarus had the same rear end, so I may look into that.

Brent


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

coachflip said:


> Not sure if that would work or not. I hear that some 80's subarus had the same rear end, so I may look into that.
> 
> Brent


just get a R200 with limited slip from a 300ZX. I'm sure you can "fit" it in. Or one from a 200SX turbo.


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

Gsolo said:


> just get a R200 with limited slip from a 300ZX. I'm sure you can "fit" it in. Or one from a 200SX turbo.


Are the RWD rear ends the same setup as the AWD rear ends, I thought many of the rear ends were solid axle in the 80's nissans? But if the insides work, then that is a place to look.

Brent


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

they appear to have a pretty similar setup looking at my brother's '85 300, there isn't a solid axle, I could try to take a picture or something if you guys would like me to.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

well...stanza wagon has a R180 rear end on the 4x4. i'm not sure but i think you may be able to swap internals depending on what case you hve. but if youre good at custom work you can get a R200 to work.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

hey I own the awd pulsar!! hehe
Brent, who lives a few minutes away from me now, and I drove up last november and got the pulsar and dragged it home...it is now in my garage in 1000 pieces being rebuilt from the shell up....I will be posting pictures when I start to put it back together so everyone can see how the conversion was done!


----------

